# Jails and different versions of Freebsd



## wonslung (Oct 4, 2009)

I was wondering if it's possible to, say, update a 7.2 server to 8.0 and not update the jails to 8.0?

Will the old jails still run on an 8.0 host?

i searched but i didn't see this


----------



## aragon (Oct 4, 2009)

Won't work...

Upgrades between minor versions should be OK though.


----------



## wonslung (Oct 4, 2009)

that's what i thought...i have tested my setup for rtorrent in freeebsd 8 and it didnt' work properly.  I was able to start it but it couldn't communicate with my web front end for soem reason.  I have another machine with 7.2 and 5 jails, onme of them running rtorrent/rutorrent so if i upgraded to 8 i wanted to know if i could keep that jail 7.2

Thanks though,

i figured it probably wouldn't work.


----------

